# pic test



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

Test picture posting






at last i seen to have got it right

this is a wip


----------



## Webby (11 Feb 2013)

yes it appears ....what model is this scroll saw


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

Hi its a Axminster AWFS18 Hegner clone

Geoff


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

This picture posting lark as got a mind of it own


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

This one is better


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Feb 2013)

got the hang of it now :roll: 






Geoff


----------



## Webby (11 Feb 2013)

nice saw  :lol:


----------



## StevieB (11 Feb 2013)

I have that saw also, but you seem to have modified the top blade clamp by adding a knurled wheel rather than the usual alan key fitting - is this one of your own design or a bought mod? I have also taken the NVR switch off mine as it was a pain in the backside!

Steve


----------



## Gary Morris (11 Feb 2013)

lovely looking Leopard and Saw, more pictures please)

Gary


----------



## stevebuk (11 Feb 2013)

StevieB":1dh7srua said:


> I have that saw also, but you seem to have modified the top blade clamp by adding a knurled wheel rather than the usual alan key fitting - is this one of your own design or a bought mod? I have also taken the NVR switch off mine as it was a pain in the backside!
> 
> Steve




it is the quick release blade clamp for the top, for the bottom its useless as it just falls out..


----------



## Geoffrey (12 Feb 2013)

Hi as Steve says its from Hegner i also use the square head bolts in the bottom clamps.
and a clock key to tighten them no allen key needed .
I also have a Hegner 2s scrollsaw and use them on that.

Geoff.


----------



## Geoffrey (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks Gary will post some more.

Geoff.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Feb 2013)

Great selection of pictures Geoff, love the handsaw and the leopard very classy work . Thanks for showing.


----------



## Geoffrey (12 Feb 2013)

Hi Webby it was a very Deer saw.

Geoff.


----------



## Geoffrey (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks Eugene will put some more on .

Geoff


----------



## Webby (13 Feb 2013)

Geoffrey ...you got mail lol :wink:


----------



## Geoffrey (14 Feb 2013)

Hi Webby pm sent.


----------

